# any one need hip weighters



## Georgia62 (Jan 27, 2008)

any one need hip weighter's


----------



## contender* (Jan 27, 2008)

Georgia62 said:


> any one need hip weighter's




My hips are heavy enough, I need some hip lighteners.

Couldn't help it dude....


----------



## Scout-N-Hunt (Jan 28, 2008)

what size/brand?


----------



## ugabulldog56 (Jan 28, 2008)

contender* said:


> My hips are heavy enough, I need some hip lighteners.
> 
> Couldn't help it dude....


----------



## Georgia62 (Jan 28, 2008)

bone dry by redhead and size is 12


----------



## onawim (Feb 4, 2008)

How Much? I may be interested.


----------

